# Movie Raffle!!



## Holmgren13 (May 5, 2012)

Want to win amazing art from NINE different artists of your character as  a SUPER HERO or VILLAIN!? Want to support a film of heroism done by a  furry? Well, check out this raffle!  it's cheap to enter, and you could  win a PILE of artwork by many different artists! Please check out the  rules at this journal:
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3269316/
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3420637/


----------



## Fay V (May 5, 2012)

No advertisements please


----------

